# IBS 26 Years Long



## Airsmith (Nov 29, 2016)

I just joined this group, so I have not read any material yet. I figured I would tell my story and then start reading. This way, maybe someone can come up with a suggestion.

Lets step all the way back to October 1990. I was in the Persian Gulf during the time when Kuwait was taken over by Saddam Hussein. We had landed near Bahrain, just finishing delivering material to MEB units near Kuwait. My partner in the deliveries and I had a period of time before the next leg of our transportation came in to pick us up. We decided to go get something to eat. Where we were is not important, but we went to this local "restaruant" for food. We knew better than to drink any water so we had beer. All was good. We ate and then went back to the landing zone to await our transportation.

A couple of days later my partner and I were again on one of our many flights in the Gulf to deliver material again. I had been having a number of stomach grumblings throughout the day. This is the latter part of October 1990. We had landed at a MEU and transferred our material. Boy, was I glad I was on the ground as the helicopters we were on did not have heads (bathrooms). That is when I started having all the problems. It boiled down to the point I could not eat at least 6 hours before any transporting of material. It was the only way I could perform my job without any problems.

Since then, I have had 5 colonoscopies, 6 endoscopies, medication trials numbering more than I have fingers and toes. I have been prescribed any and all medications who had an inkling as to IBS. I have swallowed the camera which took over 55,000 pictures and no one can come up with any reason why I would have this constant bout with diarrhea. Yes, it is been classified to IBS all these years.

A little more medical history for you. In early 1998, I contracted a viral infection IN my heart, it is called Coxsackievirus B3. After laying in bed for 3 days before going to the hospital, I was admitted into the hospital the 3rd night, in Critical Care Unit of said hospital. They were going to medivac me out to University of Washington for work-up for transplant. I was too unstable to be moved. 9 days later I was sent to the UW's Heart Transplant Center. From there is a very long and boring story, but it could have been from whatever is causing the IBS-D.

There are many times when a bout hits I have to stay near or in a bathroom for hours. Thank goodness to smart phones. At least I can keep my mind off it while it is going on.

I am on the following medications only for your information: Albuterol Sulfate HFA 90mcg, Carvedilol 25mg, Dicyclomine 20mg, Fisol (Fish Oil), Hyoscyamine Sulfate 0.125mg, Lisinopril 20mg, Loperamide 2mg, Loratadine 10mg, Nexium 40mg, Ranitidine Hcl 300mg, Pravastatin 40mg, Nortripyline 25mg, Aspirin EC 325mg, Bupropion Hcl Sr 150mg, Temazepam 15mg, Alprazolam 0,5mg, and they there is a pain med with stomach pain starts to get unbearable.

Now that I thoroughly bored you, if you have some suggestions I am all ears. I have been to about 20 different doctors regarding this. I hope no one else has it this bad.

Thank you!


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Airsmith: read your story. Has any Dr. suggested you try VLS#3 probiotic. I have dealt with IBS for 4-5 years. Been pretty bad good part of the time. IBS-C. Friend of mine recommended VLS#3 probiotic. Amazing transformation. Don't have the symptoms for IBS anymore. Somewhat constipated once in a while but I take Miralax as needed and it works wonders. No prescription for VLS,. Ask your pharmacist if they have it in store and if they don't have it ordered it for you. Costs $50.00 for a 30 day supply. Immediately it worked for me. Hope you try it.


----------



## Katetblue1968 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello Airsmith. Thank you for your service. My husband is retired Army. He served in the Gulf War as well. He retired after 22 years. Like you, he struggles with some health issues as well.

Anyway, I read your story and it sounds a lot like the same health issues millions of people are suffering with everyday. I've written a blog on here with my testimony on what helped me, my husband, and family members. After my husband retired, I went on a mission to find any kind of help I could that would not only relieve me of my severe, lifelong digestive issues but also help my husband. He doesn't have near the issues you have with his stomach however, he suffered severe insomnia, nightmares, joint pain, and moderate digestive problems. I've researched and studies for healthy natural remedies over the past 7 years with some success. What I couldn't find is anything that totally relieved and healed my body from the years of abuse from GMO/processed foods.

It's natural for people to turn to over the counter medicine alternatives and in a lot of cases it is needed. As mentioned above, probiotics are helpful. What I see left out of a lot of the treatments of IBS and other digestive issues is removing toxic food from our diets.

I wrote out our story in my blog. You can read it here http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/blog/2745/entry-10377-heal-your-body-naturally/

We truly feel 100% better. It has changed my life.

There are numerous studies out there that are linking GMO foods as the cause of so many of our health problems today. I feel it is worth it for anyone suffering with IBS who can't get answers and treatment that fixes the root cause, to at least look into GMO/processed foods and removing them. My husband told me that he was exposed to toxic water from the Tigres River among other things.

Add in healthy nutrient packed foods that are organic. An all natural body cleanse is good as well.

I am so happy that I FINALLY have my life back that I want to share how I did it with others who suffer the same problems.


----------

